
Show HN: I made a game with React Native (for web, iOS, Android, and Windows) - nathan_f77
https://sudoblock.com/
======
nathan_f77
I had a lot of fun making this, and I'm glad I finally got around to learning
React Native. In hindsight, I think Unity would have been a better choice, but
I like how my web version doesn't require any browser plugins.

I'm planning to write up a big blog post about everything I learned, and
release all of the libraries I've made. In the meantime, feel free to ask me
anything about React Native development.

------
atroll
great game, how much does the apk weight ?

~~~
nathan_f77
Thanks! The x86 apk is 7.4 MB, and armeabi-v7a is 6.13 MB. I've enabled
Proguard, but I'm not very familiar with it, so there's probably some further
optimizations that I can do.

